# Chandler: DNP...Coach's Decision.



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

That was Skiles' response during the post game press conference. When he was asked why he refused to say anything more than "coach's decision."

If there is a Skiles doghouse, Chandler's got one foot in the door. So much for his "all sizzle and no steak" braggadocio. No more Golden Boy image for Tyson. We'll find out soon enough what's going on.


----------



## WXHOOPS (Jan 15, 2004)

This is all a precursor to him being packaged with Crawford and their #1 pick, for a superstar. Rather it be T-Mac, Paul Pierce or whoever, those guys will be gone this summer.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

I will say it again, if Okafor is on the board when the Bulls pick, bet your *** he is in a Bulls uni next year. Pax and Skiles want a certain type of player, and Okafor is it> they wouldnt dare trade him


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Gotta be stuff going on behind the scenes


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

I just posted this in the game thread, but...

I think Tyson deserves a little wake up slap. As I mentioned recently, because of his competitive fire and hustle, Tyson has somehow escaped the ire of many a Bulls fan despite being arguably the least developed and most productive member of the 3 C's. And right now he's just useless on offensive. If we don't give Antonio Davis a pass for throwing up garbage in the post, why should we accept it from a player Jerry Krause said would establish hiimself as one of the best in the NBA this year?

Sorry, but you can't have a so so jumper, no handle, and awful post moves and somehow manage to impress me unless you're Ben Wallace (which in case some of you Ty-o-phyles out there haven't noticed, he isn't. Not in the same league.) Tyson actually has to learn some things that he doesn't have any idea how to do right to avoid bust status, considering his "potential."

Yes, rlucas, this DNP is a big deal.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I asked on the game thread where Tyson was.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> Sorry, but you can't have a so so jumper, no handle, and awful post moves and somehow manage to impress me unless you're Ben Wallace (which in case some of you Ty-o-phyles out there haven't noticed, he isn't. Not in the same league.)


Ben is showing his offensive skills as of late


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> I just posted this in the game thread, but...
> 
> I think Tyson deserves a little wake up slap. As I mentioned recently, because of his competitive fire and hustle, Tyson has somehow escaped the ire of many a Bulls fan despite being arguably the least developed and most productive member of the 3 C's. And right now he's just useless on offensive. If we don't give Antonio Davis a pass for throwing up garbage in the post, why should we accept it from a player Jerry Krause said would establish hiimself as one of the best in the NBA this year?
> ...


DMD, There is a small contingent here who have questioned him. I can say for certain you, Arenas, myself are part of that little group. Let me put it this way, if the Bulls are in a position to draft Okafor, Chandler is gone. Let me take a step further, if the Bulls arent in a position to take Okafor this summer, id trade Chandler anyway and give Stromile a 5 year 25 million dollar deal (MLE for 5 years) and bring him in as our starting 4. People talk about Tysons stats at the beginning of the year. I watched every second of those games. The guy only got those stats long after the game was decided. i actually am with Skiles on this. But he is sure setting himself for questioning on this one


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> DMD, There is a small contingent here who have questioned him. I can say for certain you, Arenas, myself are part of that little group. Let me put it this way, if the Bulls are in a position to draft Okafor, Chandler is gone. Let me take a step further, if the Bulls arent in a position to take Okafor this summer, id trade Chandler anyway and give Stromile a 5 year 25 million dollar deal (MLE for 5 years) and bring him in as our starting 4. People talk about Tysons stats at the beginning of the year. I watched every second of those games. The guy only got those stats long after the game was decided. i actually am with Skiles on this. But he is sure setting himself for questioning on this one


I know you and Arenas and a few others are Tyson critics too, rlucas. 

The next question is who wants Chandler and how much, especially with his injury in mind. I'm sure some teams are interested, but could we really turn him, S and T Crawford perhaps, and our pick into a star?

I love the idea of picking up Stomile at the MLE for a long deal BTW, but I think he would only come if the starting job was his (if Chandler was gone and Emeka wasn't coming in). We'd have to somehow become a more ideal destination that power forward needing teams like Boston and Seattle.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

This is pretty disturbing. He's been back for a few weeks now and hasn't gotten any better.

He was playing well before he initially got injured early in the year. Not only was he rebounding and blocking shots, but he was also getting to the line and was featuring a nice little jump shot. 

I'm hoping that that is the real Tyson rather than the one I've seen for the last 2-3 weeks.

Tyson looks absolutely horrbile now. He's basicly just a big, athletic body and nothing more. No handles. No shot. No post game.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> I know you and Arenas and a few others are Tyson critics too, rlucas.
> ...


Again, if the Bulls have a shot at Okafor, I can basically assure that he will be a Bull. I think Tyson is just gone. Maybe they can pawn him into Dunleavy like discussed earlier. If the Bulls cant Okafor, they probably deal TC and the pick for a wingman and offer Swift as much as they can. Jerry West probably doesnt match a 25 million dollar deal for a guy who wont star there. 

It pains me to say it, but jabari smith made tyson look ordinary last week. And 2 years ago, i predicted allstar for him, LAST YEAR. I admit, i can be way off sometimes


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Eddy Curry outplayed Shaquille Oneal in Chicago last season, so whats the point?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> Eddy Curry outplayed Shaquille Oneal in Chicago last season, so whats the point?


Whats your point? Chandler got outplayed by a career 12th man. There is a very big difference between Smith and Curry. You should know that.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Whats your point? Chandler got outplayed by a career 12th man. There is a very big difference between Smith and Curry. You should know that.


I think there is a bigger gap between 2002 Eddy Curry and Shaquille Oneal, than 2004 injured Tyson Chandler and Jabari Smith.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Maybe we aren't the only ones who thought that maybe, just maybe, immediately coming off an extended stint on the IR, Tyson's all-star break, uninterupted as it was by the inconvenience of playing in the game, might have been better spent at the Berto Center than it was sipping Bahama Mamas in the Caribbean.

Given my impressions of Pax and Skiles, I think that is most probably the official company view than the view espoused by the Tyson, dare I say it, _apologists..._


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> I think there is a bigger gap between 2002 Eddy Curry and Shaquille Oneal, than 2004 injured Tyson Chandler and Jabari Smith.


Injured? Another one to add to the excuse line. If he is injured, dont play. that simple. otherwise I dont want to hear it. Jabari Smith was a mid second round pick who has been a 12th man on about 4 teams, and he still made Tyson look bad. The same guy picked #2 overall. Take it or leave it, but its silly to make any comparison between a 12th and a starting Center who happened to be putting in about 15-18 a night and shooting 60% during that stretch. Dont you think? Regardless, Tyson doesnt have it. and we may have to atleast acknowledge that he wont develop into the player we think he will

By the way, wasnt it you I bet with that Dupree wouldnt score 15 pts 10 times in a year? I am fairly certain it is. What do I get if I win that bet?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> Maybe we aren't the only ones who thought that maybe, just maybe, immediately coming off an extended stint on the IR, Tyson's all-star break, uninterupted as it was by the inconvenience of playing in the game, might have been better spent at the Berto Center than it was sipping Bahama Mamas in the Caribbean.
> 
> Given my impressions of Pax and Skiles, I think that is most probably the official company view than the view espoused by the Tyson, dare I say it, _apologists..._


Everyone on this board has someone to apologize for. I dont. I need a guy. From now on, whenever someone knocks Chris Jefferies, expect a fight from me


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Injured? Another one to add to the excuse line. If he is injured, dont play. that simple. otherwise I dont want to hear it. Jabari Smith was a mid second round pick who has been a 12th man on about 4 teams, and he still made Tyson look bad. The same guy picked #2 overall. Take it or leave it, but its silly to make any comparison between a 12th and a starting Center who happened to be putting in about 15-18 a night and shooting 60% during that stretch. Dont you think? Regardless, Tyson doesnt have it. and we may have to atleast acknowledge that he wont develop into the player we think he will
> ...


1) This is where it started and where it endsWe are talking about the NBA, its not the playground. T-Mac is injured, he sucks it up. 
2) Draft rankings have nothing to do with talent. Its GMs that make the picks, not players, etc. Michael Redd is better than any Bull, and he wasnt the #1 pick. So theres no logic "if I was the #1 pick, Im better than the rest of the crop". 
3) Season isnt over.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Injured? Another one to add to the excuse line. If he is injured, dont play. that simple. otherwise I dont want to hear it. Jabari Smith was a mid second round pick who has been a 12th man on about 4 teams, and he still made Tyson look bad.


Yea, that 6 points on 3-6 shooting and 7 rebounds in 19 minutes for Jabari is great. :laugh: 

I wonder if Jabari's mom is so pumped up about this as this board is.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> Everyone on this board has someone to apologize for. I dont. I need a guy. From now on, whenever someone knocks Chris Jefferies, expect a fight from me


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Chandler needs to be traded the first chance we get...

If there was any truth to the TC for Dunleavy deal, I'm down...


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> Chandler needs to be traded the first chance we get...
> 
> If there was any truth to the TC for Dunleavy deal, I'm down...


Alas, it's far too late for that. The best time to trade him would've been back in November when he was "untouchable."


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> 1) We are talking about the NBA, its not the playground. T-Mac is injured, he sucks it up.
> ...


1) whats stupid is using an injury as an excuse. In fact, with chandler recently, its lots of excuses. You contradict yourself. Do you think Tmac is complaining about injuries? Dont bring up Tysons injuries as an excuse. If he cant perform, dont play. But do you think Chris Webber would be outplayed by a career 12th man on his first game in a year? Be real
2). Who says anything about draft rankings. Smith has done squat since getting into the league. So whats your point. Tyson was the 2nd pick. And he got played by a guy who wouldnt normally play.
3) Season is basically over in terms of accomplishing anything positive. our own coach calls these games meaningless. So while there are games to be played, in fact, the last 25 or so are just a test of patience and for all intent and purposes, this sucker is done


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> 
> 
> Yea, that 6 points on 3-6 shooting and 7 rebounds in 19 minutes for Jabari is great. :laugh:
> ...


And has Tyson scored in the last 3 games? i think Smith scored more then him in one contest then the Tyson has in the last 3.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 1) We are talking about the NBA, its not the playground. T-Mac is injured, he sucks it up.



The point that is trying to be made is look if you're going to play fine, but DON'T use being injured as an excuse for playing poorly.

If you can't be injured and perform at a high level, you need to get yourself back to where you can play at a high level.

We're not in a playoff race, we don't need TC out there. If he's still injured, well get better until he can come back and play.



> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 3) Season isnt over.


It isn't?

You sure?

It's been over...

What are we playing for?

Ping pong balls...


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> 1) whats stupid is using an injury as an excuse. In fact, with chandler recently, its lots of excuses. You contradict yourself. Do you think Tmac is complaining about injuries? Dont bring up Tysons injuries as an excuse. If he cant perform, dont play. But do you think Chris Webber would be outplayed by a career 12th man on his first game in a year? Be real
> ...


1)Chandler isnt using his back injury as an excuse, Im the one saying that the gap between an INJURED TYSON CHANDLER and Jabari Smith is bigger than the gap between Shaquille Oneal (One of the most dominant ever) and Eddy Curry. He isnt the one using the excuse, Im the one making reference to the injury. And yes, T-Mac did complain about injuries and the offseason 2) Smith has done squat? Yes, Tyson Chandler already won 3 MVP awards and 2 rings.
3) It was about the bet, not the Bulls season


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_"I don't know how you could put a freeze on me," Chandler said. "I'm playing the minutes that he's giving me, and the minutes that he's giving me I play hard. I just wasn't in his rotation tonight."_


brrrrrrr. it was MUCH warmer in the Bahamas, huh tyson?!




:laugh: 

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=240226027


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> 1)Chandler isnt using his back injury as an excuse, Im the one saying that the gap between an INJURED TYSON CHANDLER and Jabari Smith is bigger than the gap between Shaquille Oneal (One of the most dominant ever) and Eddy Curry. He isnt the one using the excuse, Im the one making reference to the injury. And yes, T-Mac did complain about injuries and the offseason 2) Smith has done squat? Yes, Tyson Chandler already won 3 MVP awards and 2 rings.
> 3) It was about the bet, not the Bulls season


1) I think you ought to take one back
2) the gap between Tyson Chandler and Jabari Smith is far greater then Eddy Curry and Shaq. Again, if Tyson is injured, then please dont play
3) Sorry, I misundertood. What was the bet again? Whatever it is, i feel bad. Its too easy.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> _"I don't know how you could put a freeze on me," Chandler said. "I'm playing the minutes that he's giving me, and the minutes that he's giving me I play hard. I just wasn't in his rotation tonight."_
> 
> 
> ...


here is my question. If he was being punished for going on vacation this allstar break why punish him now and not 3 games after the break? I dont know about this. But regardless, this is a situation that will dominate Bulls headlines tomorrow


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

here's the postgame. 

Was tyson in the Doghouse? No 

I should have recorded Van Lier's rant, that was gold.

Sorry about the buzzing but Fox Sports Net is sucking


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> 1)Chandler isnt using his back injury as an excuse, Im the one saying that the gap between an INJURED TYSON CHANDLER and Jabari Smith is bigger than the gap between Shaquille Oneal (One of the most dominant ever) and Eddy Curry. He isnt the one using the excuse, Im the one making reference to the injury. And yes, T-Mac did complain about injuries and the offseason


You seem to be in love with TMac...

The same TMac that was crying earlier this year about teams playing zone because it was shutting him down...

The same TMac that was so upset with the losing that made him talk about retiring...

Seems he's complained about more than just injuries...

Tyson has looked horrible since his return...but you know what, that's because he's not a very skilled player.

He'd be good on a team where you make his role to just defend and rebound, but on this team we need him to do a little bit more.

I'd trade him as soon as we could, and sign Stromile Swift in the offseason with the whole MLE.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> My bad. here's the postgame.
> 
> Was tyson in the Doghouse? No
> ...


I wonder why Skiles just doesnt say, "everyone but Kirk is in the doghouse". I think that is far closer to the truth. A doghouse exists. Why deny its existence?


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> 1) So you make the excuse and I am stupid? I think you ought to take one back
> ...


1) people need to relax
2) No it isnt. Chandler is injured and hasnt done squat in this league, same as Smith.
3) I feel bad for you for not making a real bet. Just a gentlemen bet. LMAO!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> here is my question. If he was being punished for going on vacation this allstar break why punish him now and not 3 games after the break? I dont know about this. But regardless, this is a situation that will dominate Bulls headlines tomorrow


My answer to this is if he sat on his *** on an island and came back playing at a high level, noone would say **** to him. If he comes back from Club Paradise and sucks donkey **** because he remains a million miles from game shape three games into the second half of the season, there is a serious ****ing problem.

Pardon my French. Hope Ty worked out his stresses down there.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Hey wait, maybe they sat him because a trade is imminent?

Oh yeah, the trading deadli..... :sigh:


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> You seem to be in love with TMac...
> ...


Its not the same case cause T-Mac is complaining about injuries but dropping 30 and 40 points night in and out. If he were scoring 10 points and complaining, thats a different story.
And Im not a Chandler fan, I just hate people who think he is the worst player in the NBA and that believe that one player can get outplayed by an "inferior" NBA player. And we are talking about a mediocre player at this point (the one that cannot get outplayed, aka Chandler), not KG or Duncan.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

I would have thought Chandler would have helped some this game. I am not quite sure what is going on there. It seems that there are so many other things going wrong with the Bulls that Skiles could focus on someone else.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> 1)
> ...


1? first off curry, calling someone stupid is really not a very mature thing to do. and frankly, i expect more from you. The fact is, if your injured, then dont play. Otherwise i dont want to hear it. Was Jordan crying before game 5 of the finals? No. Your making an excuse, and i am stupid? 

2) Chandler is not injured now, otherwise he wouldnt be playing. Again, if he is injured, then please go sit on the IR. 

3) Gentlemans bet! Damn. That was a gimme

Tyson Chandler stat for the day. 1 pt in the last 4 games.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> My answer to this is if he sat on his *** on an island and came back playing at a high level, noone would say **** to him. If he comes back from Club Paradise and sucks donkey **** because he remains a million miles from game shape three games into the second half of the season, there is a serious ****ing problem.
> ...


Tom, how do you really feel?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> here is my question. If he was being punished for going on vacation this allstar break why punish him now and not 3 games after the break? I dont know about this. But regardless, this is a situation that will dominate Bulls headlines tomorrow


of course he wasn't LITERALLY being punished TONIGHT for his caribbean holiday - just a little play on words. sheeeesh. 

i have always felt that the skill tyson excels the best at is selling himself.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> 
> 
> of course he wasn't LITERALLY being punished TONIGHT for his caribbean holiday - just a little play on words. sheeeesh.
> ...


Mizenkay. I wasnt attacking you. Sorry if it came out that way. My inclination was the same as yours. and then thinking outloud I was wondering why punish him now and not last week? It just doesnt make sense to me. Either way, this one is going to be in the papers tomorrow. Should be interesting to see the spin this one gets


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> 1?
> ...


1) 
2) Chandler is injured, he said it (and before the Smith game). But, say, he isnt injured: why the trainer said he cant play more than 20-25 minutes per game? 
3) ...


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Tom, how do you really feel?


Thuper. Thanx for Athking!


----------



## Illstate2 (Nov 11, 2003)

Do you guys really think that if Chandler stayed at the Berto Center during the break that it would've really made a difference?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> 1) Im 17, so Im supposed to be inmature. On the other hand, being 35+ years old and being all day long on the Internet is....I dont have the right term/word, maybe you should ask your wife (If she doesnt feel cheated by your computer).
> ...


Please stop the exchange of personal attacks. Thank you.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Illstate2</b>!
> Do you guys really think that if Chandler stayed at the Berto Center during the break that it would've really made a difference?


No, but it seems to be the most tangible example of a larger, overall problem regarding commitment to improve.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> 1)
> ...


1) 2) So now Chandler is making an excuse? Do you hear yourself talk? If he is hurt, dont play. Its selfish and stupid. unless you can contribute, dont step out on the court. as a college athlete, thats the number one rule
3) Its almost taking money from a baby, except you had no money to bet.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> I repeat.
> 
> Please, both of you are good posters. Please back off the personal attacks.
> ...


where have I personally attacked someone Tom?


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

I'm in a state of shock. This is the kid that we gave up Elton Brand for. This is one of the cornerstones of our franchise. This is the kid that made up for his lack of skill with pure heart. Now, 3 years later he's recording a DNP-CD on the worst team in the NBA playing against the second worst team in the NBA. I don't think words exist to describe the utter state of depression I am now in. I now have very little doubt in my mind that this team needs to be blown up. Let's continue with my previous suggestion and package Tyson and ERob for Lewis and see if we can make a sign and trade happen with the Clips for Q (both RFAs and BYC once resigned). Can Eddy stick around? Sure, but he's definitely not the one that build the franchise around. We need to do what we can (pray????) that we strike gold in the draft, or better yet, some team decides that they feel sorry for us and will award us their superstar for relatively nothing in return.

Ok, rant over. It's one game. And worse comes to worst, we can package a big contract with him because someone will still bite on his "potential". But wow. This is what we gave up Brand for...


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Mizenkay. I wasnt attacking you. Sorry if it came out that way. My inclination was the same as yours. and then thinking outloud I was wondering why punish him now and not last week? It just doesnt make sense to me. Either way, this one is going to be in the papers tomorrow. Should be interesting to see the spin this one gets


no problemo.  and do you really think this had anything to do with that anyway? skiles coulda DNP'd him for not winning the lefty shoot out contest a few days ago! i mean really. something else is afoot. hey, do ya think that maybe it's that 1 point in 4 games thingy? hmmm. you said it. 

and wasn't the quote from skiles a few days ago something along the lines of wanting tyson to "hustle the way he hustles"? which i read to mean, don't be all about flailing around out there like, "hey look at me and all the intense energy i bring", while only scoring one point in four games. 

he is the C that i and my magic 8 ball see gone after this season.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 1) more excuses. 17 years old. So your basically admitting you dont know what your talking about? I am on the internet all day because markets dont close my man. If you were an adult you would know this. My living requires me to watch positions. I am 30 years old. You should be so lucky to be in my spot when your my age
> 2) So now Chandler is making an excuse? Do you hear yourself talk? If he is hurt, dont play. Its selfish and stupid. unless you can contribute, dont step out on the court. as a college athlete, thats the number one rule
> 3) Its almost taking money from a baby, except you had no money to bet.


1) 
2) If theres someone who wont come with excuses is Chandler, he just said he is injured. I think its selfish to sit down when you can play the 20-25 minutes the trainer allows you. And Skiles is the one that decides who plays and who sits, and he knows more than you to know if Chandler can play or not.
3) Taking money from baby? :laugh:


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

I think the two parties need to stop with making it personal, not necessarily making with personal attacks.

The Nuke button is out and I am cleaning house.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Uh-oh. Bad cop has arrived.

Me done for night!

 

Nighty-night, all!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> 1) personal crud
> ...



Anyway, please, back to the topic of Tyson and his DNP, do you think this move by Skiles lowers Chandler's trading value leaguewide, or do you think he already did it himself by scoring one point in his previous three games.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sp00k</b>!
> I'm in a state of shock. This is the kid that we gave up Elton Brand for.


Clippers fan, myself included, laugh daily about the trade...

Everytime we play each other, the Clips announcers make it a point to rub it in how we "stole" Elton....


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

I cleaned. Any problems, PM me.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> I cleaned. Any problems, PM me.


yeah, you have been PMed.


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

I hope Paxson doesn't read these boards. Tyson is 21 years old and when he was in basketball shape he was playing at a damn good level. You really need to focus your whining at something else, barring the Bulls receiving the #1 pick in the draft, Tyson isn't going anywhere. If you do not understand what a back injury can do to a person, you do not have room to talk.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

The injury is no excuse just being big will no longer be a sole reason to keep him or Curry .What tyson needs to realize is that he is in now direct competition with Curry for a place on this team longterm .

He needs to develop his skills !!!


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

He does need to develop skills, thankfully he is only 21 years old, and has 6 or 7 years BEFORE he enters his prime. This process is gonna take patience, if you cannot handle that, I'd suggest following a different team for a season or two.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...sgamer,1,3826698.story?coll=cs-home-headlines

Apparently Chandler's pants were not pulled up to code.

What a shame.

I like the subtle dig at Skiles from Chandler about Skiles being crazy.


----------



## thunderspirit (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> Everyone on this board has someone to apologize for. I dont. I need a guy. From now on, whenever someone knocks Chris Jefferies, expect a fight from me


okay, but remember, you asked for it:

Chris Jeffries sucks. man, he couldn't play this game against four corpses and a folding chair. i can't believe we traded Roger Mason Jr. for this loser.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thunderspirit</b>!
> 
> okay, but remember, you asked for it:
> 
> Chris Jeffries sucks. man, he couldn't play this game against four corpses and a folding chair. i can't believe we traded Roger Mason Jr. for this loser.


I thought you got Brunson for RMJ.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...sgamer,1,3826698.story?coll=cs-home-headlines
> 
> Apparently Chandler's pants were not pulled up to code.
> ...


Gilbert Arenas: super talented, super headcase. I honestly think a team led by Gilbert Arenas will never make it even as far as the NBA championship series. That guys is just too devisive. This is the second time in two years he's done this "not shooting until the fourth quarter thing. What does it prove? It proves he's a punk with an agenda. That he can turn it on in the fourth quarter we know already.

Honestly, BCH, I didn't take Chandler's comment to imply Skiles was crazy, just that one goes crazy trying to get inside someone else's head. But as for not understanding why he might not be playing, how about the fact that he had 1 point in the 3 previous games?


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> Gilbert Arenas: super talented, super headcase. I honestly think a team led by Gilbert Arenas will never make it even as far as the NBA championship series. That guys is just too devisive. This is the second time in two years he's done this "not shooting until the fourth quarter thing. What does it prove? It proves he's a punk with an agenda. That he can turn it on in the fourth quarter we know already.


Arenas's team has won both of his "not shooting until the fourth quarter" thing. Maybe he should do it every game.

I wish we had a headcase like him on our team.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> Gilbert Arenas: super talented, super headcase. I honestly think a team led by Gilbert Arenas will never make it even as far as the NBA championship series. That guys is just too devisive. This is the second time in two years he's done this "not shooting until the fourth quarter thing. What does it prove? It proves he's a punk with an agenda. That he can turn it on in the fourth quarter we know already.
> ...


Not sure where the Arenas comments come from but to address that, as a coach who has had players try and make points similar to this, Gilbert may have decided not to shoot but he didn't try and force the issue with his passes. There is a difference between running the team as a PG not looking to shoot, and one trying to amass nothing but assists and forcing the issue. To put it bluntly, having Arenas run the point and not shooting is like having Brevin Knight run the point, except Arenas is actually better at getting the other guys involved. The Wizards also won, so while you can say what you want, the Wizards have not won many even against the 1 or 2 teams they are supposed to beat.

I did misread what was written about his uniform issue being Wed and not tonight, but I still think that there is a fine line between trying to understand why you aren't playing, and just writing if off to not understanding what the coach wants from you. Chandler's comments remind me of Fizer's comments, and I don't think either player feels they have any reason not to play. That means they are not on the same page as the coach, or the fans.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> 
> 
> Arenas's team has won both of his "not shooting until the fourth quarter" thing. Maybe he should do it every game.
> ...


All in all, I don't think the public eye is the best place to flesh out your disputes. Word is Jordan was a major a-hole, but he chided and forced his will upon his teammates in a different light away from the camera. This allowed them to maybe hate him as a person but at least respect him for not embarassing them in public. 

Jordan was of course a better player than Arenas is, but he also used much better leadership tactics. I just can't help to think that will bite him in the butt several times as time goes on.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> 
> 
> Not sure where the Arenas comments come from but to address that, as a coach who has had players try and make points similar to this, Gilbert may have decided not to shoot but he didn't try and force the issue with his passes. There is a difference between running the team as a PG not looking to shoot, and one trying to amass nothing but assists and forcing the issue. To put it bluntly, having Arenas run the point and not shooting is like having Brevin Knight run the point, except Arenas is actually better at getting the other guys involved. The Wizards also won, so while you can say what you want, the Wizards have not won many even against the 1 or 2 teams they are supposed to beat.
> ...


Since Gilbert came up in the thread, I thought I'd voice my opinions about him. He's a super intense dude, that's for sure. He created this one way rivalry against Jay Williams because he got drafted so high. Jay kind of sheepishly replied that he didn't know the two actually had a rivalry. This was last year early in the year. Sorry I don't have quotes. 

Then he a JRich last year making a decision not to go to practice in due to disputes with the coach. Way to bring what should be a closed door conversation into the public eye. 

How could you ever choose Andre Miller over Arenas in terms of talent? I'm guessing Kiki agreed with me that that thing on top of Gilbert's head may cause his team (or teams) trouble in the future.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

First of all, I think there's a key difference between a player trying to get his legs back after an injury and still being injured. What Chandler is doing right now is trying to get back into playing shape after sitting out an incredibly long period of time. If he's a detriment to the team right now while he's in the process of getting back into playing shape and he can improve otherwise, its the organizations place to say so, not Chandler's. 

After accepting that Chandler is not in proper playing shape yet the organization feels playing is the best way for him to get his legs back, you have to accept the fact that he's nowhere at full strength and it is unreasonable to expect him to be. He sat out a great deal of time so of course he's rusty. According to the Skiles the other day, the coaching day continuously tells him that as a result of his rust, Chandler is a shell of himself at the beginning of the season.

Next, Chandler can score. He averaged 13 points prior to his long IR stint despite playing with an injury, playing several very short games due to injury which distort his averages, and despite a lack of plays run for him in the offense during that period. Also, Chandler averaged 9 ppg last season. I don't think he's incapable of scoring. 

Finally, for those arguing that Chandler has been terrible and a detriment to the team since his return, I disagree. His offense hasn't been there but he's averaging 6.3 RPG in 18 minutes. That'd be 12.6 RPG if he had his legs and the stamina to play 36 MPG. For anyone who thinks that isn't a big deal, look no further than Curry's 6 RPG in an average of 27.8 MPG. Tyson's rebounding has been outstanding even at less than full strength.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

OK,

Tyson lovers turn away......

I have watched Tyson since High School. He has not progressed at all. In fact, I might even say he has regressed.

His shot blocking is average, his rebounding is not spectacular (we're just happy when a guy in a Bulls uni gets one) and his attitude and leadership have been lacking for a while.

We gave away Elton Freakin Brand for him. I liked Chandler coming in to the draft. I thought he had the drive and talent to take it another few steps. Instead, he really hasn't. Injuries have had an effect, so to the poor organization, but this is the same guy who worked on his left hand after Jordan commented he had no left hand skills.

Chandler has bought into the same hype Curry has that they are going to dominate at some point. Well, I for one was glad to see Skiles (or anyone) stand up and say, you're not that good. You aren't going to make a big enough difference to put you in.

It's the truth. The only uglier shooters are Davis and JYD. Chandler is a "fould in the act of shooting call" waiting to happen. he still bites on most ball fakes and his biggest offensive weapon is the put back slam. With the amount of misses this Bulls team has, he should be getting more put backs.

Chandler, Curry and Crawford have a ton of talent and ability. Unfortunately, as we have witnessed, none of them have the ability to draw it out of themselves alone. They are going to need to be dragged along and pushed hard to develop into what they can be. So, how does one coach, one GM, one organization push 3 young guys? 

Chandler is talented, but right now he shares the same talent level with the Swift and Goodens of the world. Unfortunately, we need alot more than that from him.


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

I think this is purely a motivational ploy by Skiles. Something to push Chandler, who has not been at his best since he has returned. Chandler just seemed to think the he would gradually get more court time. Wrong. He has got to work for it. He has got to perform.

I agree that Okafor will be a Bull if the opportunity presents itself.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> I cleaned. Any problems, PM me.


When you are through, can you come on over and clean my house?


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JeremyB0001</b>!
> First of all, I think there's a key difference between a player trying to get his legs back after an injury and still being injured. What Chandler is doing right now is trying to get back into playing shape after sitting out an incredibly long period of time. If he's a detriment to the team right now while he's in the process of getting back into playing shape and he can improve otherwise, its the organizations place to say so, not Chandler's.
> 
> After accepting that Chandler is not in proper playing shape yet the organization feels playing is the best way for him to get his legs back, you have to accept the fact that he's nowhere at full strength and it is unreasonable to expect him to be. He sat out a great deal of time so of course he's rusty. According to the Skiles the other day, the coaching day continuously tells him that as a result of his rust, Chandler is a shell of himself at the beginning of the season.
> ...


I've read every post in this thread and this is really the best one and the only one worth reading (sorry guys). Chandler IS trying to get back into game shape, he ISN'T playing like his regular self. Even the coach and the coaching staff know that. But Bulls fans are an impatient lot and expect him to miss over half of the season and come out not missing a step when he returns. It just doesn't happen like that. Chandler will take a month or so just to get his game legs back! This is a tough league to play in and you have to be ready to go everynight, Chandler CAN'T be ready to go right now because he is still getting his conditioning back. Tyson has been a very nice player when he has been in game shape and ready to go but peopl conveniently forget when he is at his best and bag on him when he is at his worst. If anything, Bulls fans should be worrying about why Skiles is playing fashion police. It seems this team has a lot more important things to worry about than how someone is wearing their shorts. JYD went out last night and it would have been the most natural thing in the world to give Chandler some burn against Kwame. It concerns me that he didn't play and the only reason I see mentioned anywhere is fashion related.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> 
> 
> I've read every post in this thread and this is really the best one and the only one worth reading (sorry guys). Chandler IS trying to get back into game shape, he ISN'T playing like his regular self. Even the coach and the coaching staff know that. But Bulls fans are an impatient lot and expect him to miss over half of the season and come out not missing a step when he returns. It just doesn't happen like that. Chandler will take a month or so just to get his game legs back! This is a tough league to play in and you have to be ready to go everynight, Chandler CAN'T be ready to go right now because he is still getting his conditioning back. Tyson has been a very nice player when he has been in game shape and ready to go but peopl conveniently forget when he is at his best and bag on him when he is at his worst. If anything, Bulls fans should be worrying about why Skiles is playing fashion police. It seems this team has a lot more important things to worry about than how someone is wearing their shorts. JYD went out last night and it would have been the most natural thing in the world to give Chandler some burn against Kwame. It concerns me that he didn't play and the only reason I see mentioned anywhere is fashion related.


The fashion comments related to Wednesday night's game as does not explain The Wizards game on Thursday.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> 
> 
> The fashion comments related to Wednesday night's game as does not explain The Wizards game on Thursday.


Yeah it does. Skiles was ticked off that Chandler wasn't dressed the way the team likes on Wednesday so he punishes him for it on Thursday. Only thing that seems to make any sense to me.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah it does. Skiles was ticked off that Chandler wasn't dressed the way the team likes on Wednesday so he punishes him for it on Thursday. Only thing that seems to make any sense to me.


That doesn't make sense. A coach is going to punish a guy for having his pants too low?


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

This has legitimately become a witchhunt where people are throwing out convention and reason, and just being like trade this guy or trade this guy. 2 months ago it was Curry who has to go and Chandler who is the mainstay...now cause Curry scores 15 a night while shooting 12 times but still playing horrible defense, he gets the free pass, while Chandler barely 5 games off a back injury, shoots barely 2 times a night, and gets blasted for it. The reason Chandler is valuable isn't cause he can score. It's cause he's a Ben Wallace clone. I'm sorry did we forget the 13 boards a game that he pulled down before the injury. And then comments were like "He only did it after halftime after the game was over". How many games are over by halftime? Plus I remember several occasions where Tyson would be in double digits by the half. This board and some of these posters should be ashamed of themselves. We all like to play GM, but give the kid a chance to just recover from his injury. I'm fed up with the losing too, but it's just ridiculous the level some posters have dropped to.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> 
> 
> That doesn't make sense. A coach is going to punish a guy for having his pants too low?


I agree..it doesn't make sense.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> 
> That doesn't make sense. A coach is going to punish a guy for having his pants too low?


Well, who didn't give other kids **** when they were little and saw their mate had their shirt tucked into their underwear? :laugh:

Seriously though, I almost hope there's more going on than this... benching a guy for a whole game because he tucked his shirt into his undies? 

That's a bit counterproductive for my tastes.

Of course, I noticed Etan Thomas did the same thing last week against the Bucks, and the Wiz lost by almost 30. Maybe it's just a karma thing that you have to nip in the bud. The gods won't let you win if you go out there looking like the Tri-Lambda intramural squad.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

When approaching this logically it's apparent that Skiles isn't happy with the actual production of Tyson. Let's face it - 1 7 points in 6 games? 5 blocks and 4 steals within that same time frame? His rebounding numbers have been ok, but let's face it - we need either some points on his side or an MVP caliber defensive performance, neither of which is he bringing to the table. Should we write him off? Contrary to my prior post (which was said somewhat in jest), it's much too soon for that. He has a summer to prove himself and there's still the rest of this season to see how Tyson responds.

But until Tyson lives up to this <i>potential</i>, I will always bring up Brand.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>T.Shock</b>!
> This has legitimately become a witchhunt where people are throwing out convention and reason, and just being like trade this guy or trade this guy. 2 months ago it was Curry who has to go and Chandler who is the mainstay...now cause Curry scores 15 a night while shooting 12 times but still playing horrible defense, he gets the free pass, while Chandler barely 5 games off a back injury, shoots barely 2 times a night, and gets blasted for it. The reason Chandler is valuable isn't cause he can score. It's cause he's a Ben Wallace clone. I'm sorry did we forget the 13 boards a game that he pulled down before the injury. And then comments were like "He only did it after halftime after the game was over". How many games are over by halftime? Plus I remember several occasions where Tyson would be in double digits by the half. This board and some of these posters should be ashamed of themselves. We all like to play GM, but give the kid a chance to just recover from his injury. I'm fed up with the losing too, but it's just ridiculous the level some posters have dropped to.


I can answer that. Almost all of them. The Bulls got drilled early this year and were often down by 20 at halftime. Most of Chandlers production came when games were not competitive. Garbage time. When people talk tyson up, they talk about that double double average. and frankly, its kind of a reach. as for being a Ben Wallace clone, that is a reach in my opinion. The guy is not a stopper, bites on every pump fake and cant guard the wing. Has he ever taken a charge? I mean, last year, Cliff Robinson lit him up everytime they play. Chandler is adequate on D, not great. and so far, he really is no better today then he was in the middle of last year. And that is disappointing, considering he was annoited a team leader by everyone in the organization, by himself, by all the fans including myself, by everyone. And like Blizzy said, the shine is off the golden boy.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> I can answer that. Almost all of them. The Bulls got drilled early this year and were often down by 20 at halftime. Most of Chandlers production came when games were not competitive. Garbage time. When people talk tyson up, they talk about that double double average. and frankly, its kind of a reach. as for being a Ben Wallace clone, that is a reach in my opinion. The guy is not a stopper, bites on every pump fake and cant guard the wing. Has he ever taken a charge? I mean, last year, Cliff Robinson lit him up everytime they play. Chandler is adequate on D, not great. and so far, he really is no better today then he was in the middle of last year. And that is disappointing, considering he was annoited a team leader by everyone in the organization, by himself, by all the fans including myself, by everyone. And like Blizzy said, the shine is off the golden boy.


Your really wrong about this Rlucas. I remember plenty of games early in the season where Tyson would have like 12 rebounds by halftime. I remember one game where he had that many rebounds by the 1st quarter! you know I like you but your just wrong on this.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> 
> 
> Your really wrong about this Rlucas. I remember plenty of games early in the season where Tyson would have like 12 rebounds by halftime. I remember one game where he had that many rebounds by the 1st quarter! you know I like you but your just wrong on this.


I also remember plenty of games where we are down 16 18 minutes in the game and I just looked up and Tyson has 4 bds and 2 pts. Then suddenly he has 7 bds and 6 pts. Point is, he isnt changing the game much and in fact padding his stats when other teams have lost interest. meaning his 15-15 average isnt doing much. In fact, last year, I felt that he was better in December then at any point this year. And at the end of the day, he still cant catch anything thrown at him. He will be a decent to good player. Its just more then likely not going to happen here.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> I also remember plenty of games where we are down 16 18 minutes in the game and I just looked up and Tyson has 4 bds and 2 pts. Then suddenly he has 7 bds and 6 pts. Point is, he isnt changing the game much and in fact padding his stats when other teams have lost interest. meaning his 15-15 average isnt doing much. In fact, last year, I felt that he was better in December then at any point this year. And at the end of the day, he still cant catch anything thrown at him. He will be a decent to good player. Its just more then likely not going to happen here.



Sorry, I think your a way off base here. We will have to agree to disagree. Chandler was practicaly the lone bright spot on the team early in the season and most of his production wasn't in "garbage time". Before his injury Chandler was top 5 in the league in rebounding and blocks, thats not a fluke IMO. Although, I will admit that it is easy to look at Chandler now and think he doesn't have much of a future. I still don't think he has his legs back and it is pretty obvious too.


----------



## lorgg (Dec 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> 
> 
> That doesn't make sense. A coach is going to punish a guy for having his pants too low?


It's about accountability. The season is a wash. Lose the rest for all I'm concerned. Most importantly these kids need to grow up and be good teammates. Dress code is something that applies to the entire league. TC knows better and what's to lose by benching the guy at this point. If he can't pay attention to detail as simple as dresss code, how will he ever make a great teammate and do the "little" things necessary to win?

I think Skyles made a good point by doing this. -- Season's over --why not lose and ensure better shot at a college educated 1st pick? Instead of a snot nosed kid

Everyone must be held accountable.

Remember the trouble Shaq got into for wearing his shorts to low? TC will never ever be close to Shaq. Why should he get a free ride?


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

This is the typical stupid **** that Bulls fans have to deal with.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

I think that after Curry's incident where he forgot to get taped before practice that a entirely new set of team rules about what was expected was issued and with all the seemingly unprofessionalism that thisteam has been accused of was probably strictly enforced .

It was just Chandler turn to pay the piper .


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I think your a way off base here. We will have to agree to disagree. Chandler was practicaly the lone bright spot on the team early in the season and most of his production wasn't in "garbage time". Before his injury Chandler was top 5 in the league in rebounding and blocks, thats not a fluke IMO. Although, I will admit that it is easy to look at Chandler now and think he doesn't have much of a future. I still don't think he has his legs back and it is pretty obvious too.


we agree to disagree then. But i again would love to see what a real team would do to the Bulls if they treated it as a playoff game. It would be a 40 pt drubbing, maybe more, and I doubt chandler would do much. Again, his apparent dominance didnt help much. When you have a guy getting 15-15 or whatever, that should translate to a good record. Its not personal ACE. We are mates. But to say I am way off base is a bit of an oxymoron. The guy hasnt gotten better since last December, and we talk about how great he is when he puts up 8-10 decent games with good stats? thats not even a month. how do we know he would do that over a year? or even a month? and we should think he is at that level? I just dont think so. But I disagree respectfully. again, 8-10 games can be written off far more of a fluke then doing it against real teams in real games. and what was our record during that stretch and the margin of defeat?

But regardless of what i say ACE, the truth probably lies somewhere inbetween. I unfortunately think he lies far closer to the bust side then those meager 8-10 games. He is certainly not the 15-15 guy everyone makes him out to be, and he isnt as bad as the guy who got spanked by Jabari Smith. But at the end of the day, he still has no offense, isnt that great a defender inspite of block shots (again, I ask, has anyone seen him take a charge?0 and has really bad hands. What he does do is hustle and compete. But he isnt the skilled player we thought we were getting as a rookie, thats pretty obvious. 1 pt in 4 games pretty much shows that.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The bottom line is Chandler's best games dwarf Curry's.

But those games are few and FAR between, unfortunately.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> we agree to disagree then. But i again would love to see what a real team would do to the Bulls if they treated it as a playoff game. It would be a 40 pt drubbing, maybe more, and I doubt chandler would do much.


That is something I hope to see prior to year's end. Because the dam has broke, it's hard to see where all our holes are, or some holes are being hidden by the magnitude of other holes. What will happen once a team decides to expose Jamal's inability to guard SGs that can post like Posey did to us? Or the opposing PF/C decides to just decimate our frontline because they can't defend? Or catch Kirk on a pick and roll all night long because our guys don't know what help D is? These are holes that aren't being magnified right simply because teams can lay back and beat us on a very basic level (fast breaks, effortlessly collapsing our interior D, etc.). This team is VERY far from the playoffs, least of all competing. A house is only as strong as its foundation, and frankly speaking, our foundation is very weak.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Chandler had some good games early in the season, in the two wins he had 13 pt 22 reb and 22 pts 9 reb. He was 45/57 from the free throw line before getting hurt and out of the 10 games he played he had 5 double doubles.

That is not too shabby, I just do not think he is fully healthy and we are making a decision on a player that is not at full strength, but in the NBA it is not about what you did for me in the past but what are you doing now, and he is just not playing that well


----------



## Colombian BULL Fan (Feb 13, 2004)

I don´t know if management is really high on Ty´s game, and he is the one who´s more likely to leave, so...

Trade Tyson this offseason before he become a RFA; get stromile swift ,he can do what tyson has done, he has upside, (drafted #2 same as chandler), plus, he´s gonna be a cheaper player (we can get him to the MLE)

Tyson can bring us a decent SF, and we´d still have our pick to grab okafor or deng.

what do u thinK?


----------



## Bullhawk (Sep 8, 2003)

Chandler,pick for Dunleavy,Pietrus,Murphy. Split MLE between Voshon Lenard and Aryvdas Macijuaskas.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Warriors are too high on Murphy to trade him, They gave up jamison because they had murphy, but murphy is just not healthy this year. 

It would be hard for the warriors to trade three former first round picks to the Bulls for Chandler and pick, unless Chandler reverts to his old form in the beginning of the year. I think Chandler got benched because he was not in proper uniform in the Detroit game and that is his punishment. 

However, if chandler sits against the warriors than the doghouse that skiles says does not exist will be occupied.


----------



## Rodman (Feb 5, 2004)

Tyson has to put up a few nice games at the end of the year and he will have some worth. Hopefully, at this point I wouldn't mind trading him. 
Finally reached the point where the 3 C's are not worth keeping them together anymore and I wouldn't even mind trading 2 of them. The only one I would keep is Eddy!


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

I am not ready to give up on tyson because of his injury, (anyone that has the ability to grab 22boards or grab 15 offensive boards in one game has talent) if he was not injured and playing this way than later, but I think he should get more time to mend. 

I think crawford is another story I think the bulls have given him some time and he just has not been very consistent.  He just might not have what it takes to develop into a consistent NBA player.


----------

